# Crossover bitless bridle - Dr. Cook or Nurtural?



## Djinnjer (May 11, 2012)

I'm getting ready to start training my 4 yr old mare to saddle and bridle and after reading up and knowing she is very sensitive with her mouth, I've decided to go with a crossover bitless bridle. Does anyone have any experience with either the Dr. Cook or Nurtural bitless bridles and any pros/cons to them...any preferences for either brand and why?


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I just got a leather Natural crossover bitless. I love it to death! I had been riding my boy in a nylon halter, and wanted something that looked nice, and offered a bit more control if needed. It took a few days for him to get used to it, and I had to get him used to the different feel of pressure than what you get from a halter, but its working great now. He is so much more responsive. 
Sorry, don't know anything about Dr. Cooks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I got a Dr. Cooks crossunder bb for christmas to start my 4yo mare. She did great with it. It takes her a little to get used to it, but after a few adjustments she's happy and goes along well. I love it. She still prefers a rope halter believe it or not, maybe too much pressure around her head. It definitely takes some getting used to.


----------



## Djinnjer (May 11, 2012)

Thanks both for the feedback! Guess I'll flip a coin and give one a shot. lol I may just try the rope halter or maybe a side pull as well. She's very responsive and gives to gentle pressure, so she might also find the whole head pressure a little much.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

If she's already very sensitive, you might be better off going with a side pull, which is gentler and less confusing.


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

I have the freedom bridle from Moss Rock Endurance and I really like it. We started with the combo configuration.

Freedom Bridle - Moss Rock Endurance - Your Source for Custom Biothane Competitive Tack


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Definitely Nurtural Bitless Bridle  They are good quality and I really love mine, would not change it for anything else.


----------



## flyinghighleo (Oct 16, 2012)

I like to work on the ground with abit, when teaching them walking, trotting and the whoa, but when it comes to saddle work i move to a sidepull . Its really good for teaches a western horse to neck rein as well..


----------

